# I made a remix, is it good or bad?



## Rigby (Jun 5, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10771972/
https://soundcloud.com/mordecai-rigby/bjork-grips

I haven't seriously made any new music in months now so I need feedback on my first new track of 2013. Is it good? Bad? What's some room for improvement?


----------



## Saga (Jun 5, 2013)

I'd listen but I dont have an account
AND IT'S FOR REGISTERED ONLY >:[


----------



## Rigby (Jun 5, 2013)

Saga said:


> I'd listen but I dont have an account
> AND IT'S FOR REGISTERED ONLY >:[



Really? Huh, I uploaded it to Soundcloud so people without a FA account can check it out. I'll edit the link into the OP.


----------



## Jaseface (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey rigby ill listen to it when i get home from work would you like me to leave any notes from it on your soundcloud or put them here


----------



## Rigby (Jun 5, 2013)

Jaseface said:


> Hey rigby ill listen to it when i get home from work would you like me to leave any notes from it on your soundcloud or put them here



Preferably here, thanks!


----------



## Jaseface (Jun 5, 2013)

Well I will first say this is not my genre of expertise but from listening to it it is pretty good.  I noticed that around the 2.00 point it starts to sound really distorted (Not sure if that was intentional or not) and the vocals on your samples from that point could be brought out some more (they seem to get drowned out) and made a little clearer.  You could also try adding some reverb to the vocals too.


----------



## Rigby (Jun 6, 2013)

Jaseface said:


> Well I will first say this is not my genre of expertise but from listening to it it is pretty good.  I noticed that around the 2.00 point it starts to sound really distorted (Not sure if that was intentional or not) and the vocals on your samples from that point could be brought out some more (they seem to get drowned out) and made a little clearer.  You could also try adding some reverb to the vocals too.



It's pretty good? Great. Yeah, the "Lord of The Game" verse section is a little disappointing, I'll admit, I might replace that rap with a different one, but after that verse ends, it's supposed to sound loud, distorted, and overbearing (in a good way). It'll be hard to bring out the female vocals since I only have the full mix of the song to work with, no stems, and that audio file is already drowning in reverb (unless you meant reverb on different vocals), so more reverb probably wouldn't help. Maybe I'll tone the vocals from that completely and track down another vocal thing to put over it (I've already got something in mind).

I'll make the fixes and upload a new version in the next couple days or something.


----------



## Jaseface (Jun 6, 2013)

ok yeah like i said its not my genre of expertise but I liked it which for that kind of genre is hard to get me to like


----------

